# YouTube ??



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you have a YouTube channel 

I have one that is both public and private.

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2015)

I have one, had it for years, I think that I got it
by accident, I have never used it though, at least
I have never put any videos in it yet.

You have some interesting ones though.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

Mike said:


> I have one, had it for years, I think that I got it
> by accident, I have never used it though, at least
> I have never put any videos in it yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2015)

No Ken, I don't have a youtube channel, have never gotten into making videos yet.  Enjoyed a few of yours, will have to check out the others on a rainy day.  The fishing ones were cool, and the Christmas round up of that beautiful cow was interesting to watch, I like the gift she left you, LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes Ken I have one, but it's strictly for private family videos..

I see you have a lot on yours, tomorrow it's my day off so I'll have a look at some of yours when I get the chance


----------



## oldman (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, but they are all private, so I can share with whom I only want to see them, which is mostly family.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

I have private family videos on mine but also some that are public.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, I don't know what it was called before but it looks like I don't have a channel, so I signed up but the videos I posted to a Youtube page aren't there, only on my old page.  

Anyway, except for granddaughter videos which are unlisted I have some rather bland ones here:  https://www.youtube.com/user/weesoulargyll/videos


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

I enjoyed your videos and the one of your daughter Kris…pretty girl. 
Did you shoot the one of the tornado on page 3 ??! It looks so close to you and I can hear the wind.  You nut lol. 
It's awesome though, to see it on the hilltop like that. Wait, maybe that's not a hilltop. Must not be because tornadoes don't touch down on hilltops, do they? The sharp contrast of the tornado against a white sky and then dark foreground is striking.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2015)

Lara said:


> I enjoyed your videos and the one of your daughter Kris…pretty girl.
> Did you shoot the one of the tornado on page 3 ??! It looks so close to you and I can hear the wind.  You nut lol.
> It's awesome though, to see it on the hilltop like that. Wait, maybe that's not a hilltop. Must not be because tornadoes don't touch down on hilltops, do they? The sharp contrast of the tornado against a white sky and then dark foreground is striking.



Thanks...Yes the tornado formed right above my barn and then touched down about 200 yards North!! And yes, tornado's do sound like a passing freight train!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, I don't know what it was called before but it looks like I don't have a channel, so I signed up but the videos I posted to a Youtube page aren't there, only on my old page.
> 
> Anyway, except for granddaughter videos which are unlisted I have some rather bland ones here:  https://www.youtube.com/user/weesoulargyll/videos



Your 2 minute granny workout made me tire...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Your 2 minute granny workout made me tire...View attachment 19576



LOL.  That's my old routine.  Used to do that for 45 minutes.  Then do the dumbbells and floor exercises!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 18, 2015)

Ken, I'm pretty sure I watched one of your videos a couple months back and didn't know it was you---the one with the Middle Buster.   I think our location would be too rocky.  Too bad.  Small world.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Ken, I'm pretty sure I watched one of your videos a couple months back and didn't know it was you---the one with the Middle Buster.   I think our location would be too rocky.  Too bad.  Small world.



Yes, the middle buster video was taken at my friends place about 3 miles from me..


----------

